# LS/LT/LTZ vs ECO Underbody Aero Trim



## klchiew (Jan 15, 2011)

This got me thinking, does the "regular" LS/LT/LTZ trim level have the underbody aero shields of the ECO? I looked on my LTZ and apart from the front air dam covering the engine bits, I don't see anything else...

ECO owners, care to snap a pic of the underbody carriage?


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

I just grabbed a few shots of mine, shooting blind, but you get an idea.


----------



## rlhammon (Apr 7, 2011)

Just makes me wonder why GM wouldn't have done this on all model, if it really does make a MPG difference. They don't meet CAFE rules, so why not?


----------



## rlchv70 (Dec 12, 2012)

Anyone ever added this to a non-eco? Anyone have the part numbers?


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Im sure those are available. Is that a plastic material? If it didnt make much of a mpg difference they would still be worth having as underbody protection from road debri and salt.


----------



## HisandHers (Aug 18, 2012)

I think Chevy should offer us those shields for free to make up for the horrible hack job they do on the splash shield under the engine.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I discovered last winter that the ECO's underbody panels also help the car glide over snow that would otherwise clump up underneath the car and high center it.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Im gonna have to check with a dealer or maybe a scrap yard have them off a wrecked eco. Im gonna make some calls tommorrow. Snow here is not arrived yet but its not far off.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

They're some sort of reinforced fiber material. Durable and very lightweight, that I can say! 

I've had those big, long panels off while rust-proofing. The areas underneath were immaculate. 

If anybody adds those, they'll need to make sure the underside has the 10 or so studs per side that the Eco has for attachment points, and get the matching nylon nut/washer assemblies that hold them in place. IIRC there's also a regular old bolt near the front. A nut driver is sure the fastest way to remove/attach those panels, though!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

sciphi said:


> A nut driver is sure the fastest way to remove/attach those panels, though!


You mean I can get the guy in the SUV riding my tailpipe this morning to remove/attach the panels for me


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

obermd said:


> you mean i can get the guy in the suv riding my tailpipe this morning to remove/attach the panels for me


lol!


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Ok got a price for those panels. Not cheap at $195.72. I think that included all the mounting hardware too.


----------



## rlchv70 (Dec 12, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Ok got a price for those panels. Not cheap at $195.72. I think that included all the mounting hardware too.


Do you have the part numbers? Was that through a local dealer?


----------



## Wyre (Jul 23, 2011)

rlchv70 said:


> Do you have the part numbers? Was that through a local dealer?


+1 I would like to know as well


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

rlchv70 said:


> Do you have the part numbers? Was that through a local dealer?


I got this price from a dealer that has a store on ebay for OEM parts. I think its Faulkner Chevy from PA. The shipping was an addition cost and would not be worth the shipping cause of oversize.


----------



## Eddie Zero (Jan 2, 2013)

I just discovered the hack job on my 2012 eco at. Changed engine oil out at 1,000 miles to 
Amsoil and wondered what happened to the shield. Was this a rework at the factory?


----------



## welsher7 (Mar 27, 2011)

FYI - The underbody of a non eco cruze is missing several studs that are used to mount the air dams to the underbody.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

welsher7 said:


> FYI - The underbody of a non eco cruze is missing several studs that are used to mount the air dams to the underbody.


Do you mind giving us more details on this?


----------

